

Ask HN: Hoverboards This time for real? - cheerioty

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;A4vE_vpkr90<p>It&#x27;s hard to believe + scenes look hardly mocked-up. What&#x27;s your thoughts on this?
======
ColinWright
Fake:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7341539](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7341539)

